# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  مشروع تطوير منتدى اللغآت .. ولغتنآ .. }

## كبرياء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 

*مبآرك عليكم الشهر الفضيل مقدمآ ..* 
*وجعل كل أيآمكم طآعه ورضآ للرحمن ..*



*مشروع تطوير منتدى اللغآت .. ولغتنآ ..* 


*كآن من زمآن ببآلي ..* 
*والنوم العظيم بالمنتدى شوي خلآني أتردد ..* 
*بس مع هذآ إذآ كل وآحد فينآ كآن بيسوي شي وتردد والسبب*
*هالنوم رآح يستمر الكسل بدون أي نتيجه..* 



*فكرة الموضوع مفيده ..* 
*وعشآن الفوتو الي حقي خربآن " الله يسآمحه " ومرآكز* 
*التحميل غير مضمونه وتزهق ..* 
*رآح يكون كل كلآمي بدون حوسه أو تصآميم جآنبيه ..* 
*<~ مع إن كآن ودي أسوي كذآ لآن توضيح بعض الأمور* 
*بصوره مختلفه يخلي المعلومة توصل وتركز بالذهن ..* 



*مآعلينآ من هالكلآم ..* 
*هالمتصفح بيكون بدآية التطوير لهذآ القسم ..* 
*وإن شآلله ربي يقدرني ويشجعني أوآصل حتى مع* 
*تقصير توآجدكم وقلة ردودكم ..* 

*هنآ .. سأتحدث كثيرآ ..* 
*وأشرح أكثر ..* 
*فإللي مآيستحمل أسلوبي أو كثرة كلامي* 
*ينسحب من البدآيه هههه ..* 
*وإللي وده يتعلم اللغه من الألف إلى اليآء إن شآلله* 
*يوآصل معي .. بس ع الأقل " شكرآ " تكفيني وتحسسني* 
*إني لآزم أوآصل ..* 


*　*
*كـ بدآيه ..* 
*.. أقولكم أي شخص وده يتعلم شي لآزم يحبه ..* 
*وإذآ مآحبه مستحيييل يتعلمه بالشكل الصحيح ..* 
*لآزم تكون عنده الثقه والأرآده ..* 
*لآزم يغلط مره ومرتين وثلآث ..* 
*وبعد هالأغلآط رآح ينجح ألف مره بعدهآ ..* 
*لآزم يتعب ويحس بالصعوبه ..* 
*وبعد هالصعوبه رآح يحس بالأنجآز والوصول ..* 


*.. أنآ .. لمآ كنت بثآنوي .. أوك كنت أهتم بدراستي*
*ومجموعي وأحلامي .. بس كآن حلم حيآتي مختلف* 
*تمآمآ عن إني أتخصص " باللغه الإنجلييزيه "* 
*ورغم إني كنت أقدر أجيب علآمة وكبيره بإمتحآنآت الأنجليزي ..* 
*عمري مآحبيته .. عمري مآفهمته .. كآن مجرد حفظ وتفريغ ..* 
*تخرجت والحمدلله بنسبه حلوه .. وربي مآكتب لي أحقق هالحلم ..* 
*وقررت أدخل تخصص ثآني .. بس الكل حولي قآلي حرآآم ..* 
*كيف جآيبه هالنسبه وتدخلين تخصص ضعيف ؟* 
*أدخلي إنجليزي !*
*الأهل شجعوآ .. وأنآ بديت أضيع هههه ..* 
*شي مآحبه .. ما أفهمه ! وأجآزف ..* 
*وفعلا مع الإقنآع خذت خيرة وصليت على محمد ودخلت ..* 
*وكآنت هذي بدآية المعركة ..* 
*نفس الشي بالبدآيه دخلته كـ " مظآهر " <~ حلو الإعترآف ..* 
*مآحبيته ومآحآولت أعرفه .. وأسمتريت على نفس الطريقه ..* 
*أحفظ وأفرغ .. وكآنت نتيجة السنه الأولى لي بالجامعه × وبقوه ..!*
*بعدهآ أيقنت فكرة إني إذآ حبيت الشي بنجح فيه ..* 
*والحمدلله بعد هالمششوآر وصلت لـ سنه ثآلثه ..*
*وصآر طموحي أعلى وأعلى ..* 
*وتغير حلمي وصرت أتمنى أخذ المآجستير ..!*



*هنآ كلآمي وآجد .. أدري .. وهالجزء من حيآتي يمكن* 
*مآيعجبكم .. بس أنآ قلته كـ تجربة مرت علي ..* 
*وأبيكم تستفيدون من هالشي ..* 
*توثقون إن مع الإرآده وحب الشي بيصير كل شي تحلمون فيه ..* 



*تلك كآنت البدآيه ..* 
*وترقبوآ مسآحتي الأولى ..*
*في فن إتقآن اللغه ..*

*سلآم ..* 
*وعذرآ على الإطآله ..!*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (08-18-2010), 

ليلاس (08-08-2010), 

قـصر الشوق (08-18-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*هلآ كبريـــآء ..*

*فكرة المتصفح روووووعهـ ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ع الجهد ..*

*معآكم إن ششآء الله ..>> من عشآق اللغة مع وجود أخطآء كثيرة ..*

*مآ ننحرم منكـ ..~*

----------


## قـصر الشوق

أهلاً كبرياء 

ومبارك عليكم أيضاً شهر الرحمة والمغفرة 

موضوع أكثر من رائع 

وكعادتك محبة للخير دوماً 

تسعين لنشر الإفادة بيننا  .. أشكرك على هذا 

سأكون هنا إن شاء تعالى

----------

